# tres leche milk soap



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

I am wanting to make this soap with our own milk plus coconut milk. Here is the thing I am using milk already to replace water but I want to add extra milk at the start of trace too. How much extra milk can I add without making it too much liquid and loosing the curing phase or making it too soft? I am using raw milk and raw butter milk as my two other milks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I would freeze all three milks and use for lye solution. If you want to add milk at trace, remove that amt of milk from what you are using for lye solution. 

How much milk to use? No more than 35% of oil amt.


----------

